# High-End GamingPC



## Niinaa (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe hier bei mir ein relativ ausgeprägtes Exemplar der Gattung Zocker sitzen... Nun habe ich das Problem, dass mir durch sein zeitintensives Hobby der Zugang zu seinem PC verwehrt bleibt. Ich habe mir überlegt mir einen eigenen PC zu kaufen (habe nur ein Rosa-Laptop auf dem meine CAD Anwendung fürs Studium nicht laufen, jaja ich weiß ), mir würde sein alter aber reichen. Jetzt möchte ich ihm einen neuen PC kaufen, es aber erst so aussehen lassen, als hätte ich mir so ein super Teil zugelegt. (Er denkt nämlich ich kann mit sowas überhaupt nichts anfangen)
Jetzt meine Frage, was kann ich kaufen, dass sein Zockerherz höherschlägen lässt??? Habe an dieses Ensemble gedacht:
PC Games Hardware High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 W7HP64
BenQ XL2420T
Ist das gut? Und sollte man das eher erst nach Weihnachten kaufen, oder meint ihr das bei den Sachen die Preise im neuen Jahr nicht fallen?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Preise werden immer nach und nach fallen, d.h. man kann an sich nie den GENAU richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen 


der PCGH-PC wäre halt ein "Sorglos"-Paket, man könnte mit einer eigenen zusammenstellung halt vermutlich etwas mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis rausholen, erst recht, wenn man bei allem nicht mehr als nötig ausgibt (zB kein teures Board, Gehäuse usw.) und bei CPU und GRaka dann das beste vom besten nimmz 


Was willst Du denn investieren?


----------



## Niinaa (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja also ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich da nicht auskenne wo man sparen kann und was das Beste vom Besten ist 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass es mit Bildschirm 1500€ nicht überschreitet....


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre kein Problem. Guckst du zB hier Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen   der PC für knapp 900€ - mehr ausgeben bringt an sich nix. Also: klar, dann wäre der PC nochmal besser - aber der Aufpreis ist dann zu hoch.

ALs Komfort-Produkt noch ne SSD für Windows, normale Programme und die wichtigsten Spiele einbauen, 256GB ca 150€. Win 7 oder WIn8 64 Bit kostet ca 80-90€.

Bei nem shop wie hardwareversand.de kann man den auch zusammenbauen lassen. Wird halt vor Weihnachten was eng...   aber ganz grob: Intel i5-3450 ca.180€, Board Sockel 1155 ca 80€, AMD 7950 ca 270€, 2x4GB RAM ca 35€, Gehäuse 40€, Netzteil 50-60€, 1TB HDD ca 60€, 256GB SSD ca 150€, Brenner ca 20€... eine bessere Grafikkarte lohnt sich halt kaum, und bei der CPU würde ich nen i5-3570k nehmen, FALLS man auch übertakten will - ansonsten ist der 3450 nicht merkbar langsamer.

Und beim Monitor ist die Frage, ob der so teuer sein muss. Welche fürü 130-200€ sind auch schon sehr gut und ohne Einschränkungen für Gaming.


----------



## Niinaa (17. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann schaue ich da nochmal rein. Zu viel muss man ja auch nicht ausgeben, wenn es nicht sein muss! Und du würdest dich über die oben genannten Komponenten freuen?
Was wäre denn ein Bildschirm in dem Preissegment bis 200€, welcher zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2012)

Also, bis 200€ gibt es massenhaft Auswahl... LG, Samsung, Acer, Asus... sind alle nicht verkehrt. 

zB BenQ GL2450HM, 24" (9H.L7CLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron W2442PE-BF schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Niinaa (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke der Asus Bildschirm gefällt mir schon recht gut 
Was hälst du von diesem PC https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Systea/Gamer_Intel-GTX680_W7HP64/1038252/?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Gut, aber an sich viel zu teuer. Da würd ich lieber einen der beiden Systea mit ner GTX 670 für 1179€ nehmen, auch wenn man selbst da mit "selber zusammenstellen" billiger wegkäm.

Die GTX680 und der i7-3770k aus dem von Dir genannten PC sind nicht so viel besser, als dass die den Aufpreis wert wären.


----------



## Niinaa (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber selberbauennnn kann und will ich nicht, weil ich nichts kaputt machen möchte! Und wenn ich ihn mir zusammenbauen lasse hab ich kein Widerrufsrecht, falls er doch nicht gefällt. Naja ich weiß ja nicht wie das mit den Grafikkarten aussieht aber ich dachte, was man hat das hat man(n)


----------



## Niinaa (18. Dezember 2012)

*OK - Überredet- PC selber Konfigurieren*

Ich würde gerne einen tollen PC zum spielen kaufen. Für so ca. 1200€ gesamt. Sollte windows 7 haben, Card-Reader USB 3.0, BluRay, geforce GTX-670 oder so, und SSD, das Gehäuse sollte schlicht und strait sein. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung von sowas mit Platz für aufrüsten und was man alles beachten sollte. Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch einen Konfigurieren am liebsten bei Alternate und mir das schicken????? 
Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

siehe hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9316350-ok-ueberredet-pc-selber-konfigurieren.html


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Die beiden für 1179€ aus dem anderen Thread, die ich nannte, wären halt auch okay, weil es eben komplett ist. Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, sich nen PC selber zusammenzustellen, aber zusammenbauen zu lassen, außerhalb von alternate. Was nehmen die denn für den Zusammenbau?

zB bei hardwareversand.de, da hab ich mal was zusammengestellt. Kostet aber eher 1280€ als 1200€, aber auch wegn ner recht großen SSD und einem besonders guten Netzeil. Und BluRay kostet halt auch 30€ mehr als nur DVD. Braucht er wirklich Bluray?


Das ist auch nur ein Beispiel, man kann auch ne etwas andere Graka nehmen, Gehäuse usw., eine kleinere SSD mit 120-128GB spart auch einiges. 

Ach ja: der Kühler wäre zu groß, um den für die Lieferung mitzumontieren, den muss man also selber montieren. Ansonsten nimmt man halt einen kleineren. Ich hab den genommen, da man damit auch die CPU recht passabel übertakten könnten. Falls Übertakten gar kein Thema ist, dann nimm statt des i5-3570k einfach einen i5-3450 (30-40€ günstiger, aber nicht merkbar langsamer) und nen Kühler für 15-20€.


----------

